
Angular Universal PWA (serverless Support; AWS Lambda and Google Cloud Functions - maciejtreder
https://github.com/maciejtreder/angular-universal-pwa
======
maciejtreder
Hello,

I would like to invite you to using Angular boilerplate created by me.

What’s inside? * Angular * Progressive Web App * AMP * Server side rendering
(Angular Universal) * Serverless support (AWS Lambda & GC Functions) * Push
notifications

Use it! Share it! Star it!

